# Quick Shop Review- Mitch's Archery



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 7, 2009)

Went into Mitch's Archery in Canton, Ga. yesterday, and came away very impressed. Mitch seems to be a very down-to-earth type fella who really took the time to see that I was well taken care of while in his establishment. He is a Mathews dealer, one of the few "near" me, and had a great selection of Mathews and Mission Archery equipment. His consignment rack carried a few BowTech bows. His shop, while not large, seemed very well equipped and had a very good selection of sights, releases, arrows, and broadheads. I mainly went in to shoot the Reezen and Monster, of which he had two very nice examples set up. He was very patient with me, as I must have shot both bows a total of 40 or 50 times, all at various draw weights. He gladly adjusted the bows so I could get a feel for the draw cycle on both bows. Though I left without making a purchase, when the time comes to buy the new Mathews Mitch's will be my choice. His Monsters are priced incredibly well. His sale price right now is 699.99, and his Reezens were 729.99 I believe. Great prices, great shop, I highly recommend stopping by if you are in the area. He's a great guy and very professional, and really seems to enjoy what he does for a living. That goes a loooong way with me.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I have been looking for a good pro shop near Alpharetta.

Planning on purchasing my first bow soon, and I need someone who doesnt mind taking their time with me and letting me try out a few before I buy.

I will definitely stop by and see Mitch this weekend.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 7, 2009)

I think he used to be at the Bargain Barn as their archery pro shop guy, then ventured out on his own... 

Good reviews from what I hear on and off this website...


----------



## steveut79 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dont think mitch worked for bargin barn i know he has had his place in canton for atleast 15 years hes a great guy and knows his stuff mitches all my bow work all my proccesing and all my mounts


----------



## Killdee (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah Mitch is a good fella and knows his stuff. He tuned my bow up for me this summer and I bought a doz. new arrows he recommended. He called me a couple of weeks later just to see how everything was shooting.


----------



## Goddard (Oct 8, 2009)

Richard,
I couldn't agree more.   I have bought arrows and broadheads from Mitch for a few years.   He did some work on my bow a few years ago and was very reasonable.   I will always be loyal to a store that is run well and appreciates my business.
Hope you get a bow to enjoy the woods early next year.
Jennifer


----------



## wks41 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mitch is a great guy.  I get all my stuff from him.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm glad to see others have had the same experiences I have. I've had a few other shop owners that didn't seem to be have as interested in my business and I felt that I should share what happened with me at Mitch's.


----------



## timgarside (Oct 8, 2009)

Mitch is a great guy, I haven't been out there in a couple of years though and I need to get by there to see him. He used to carry High Country bows and that is what he sold me. He also has or had a deer cooler with processing. I remember buying some limb savers for my split limb bow, they come with a plastic washer to hold the back side of it to the limb. Mitch swaped them out with some aluminum ones he had in the shop for no charge, Just said it was the right thing to do. Pretty admirable if you ask me!


----------



## timgarside (Oct 8, 2009)

I feel the need to mention, He is the only guy to build me arrows that fly so true. He even paper tuned my bow to the arrows he built, NO CHARGE!


----------



## BPR (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, Mitch it a great guy.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought my bow from Mitch. Nice guy.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 8, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience with his deer processing? I had a bad experience with my local deer cooler, and it seems he is the closest to me.


----------



## steveut79 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea he does a good job on processing think he charges 65 or so


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2009)

My big deer that I dont trust anybody else to mount GO to Mitch also..Hes a tad high on em but its worth it..Head over heals bettter than the others..Atleast he was.I've not had one mounted in about 5 years.


----------



## Sixes (Oct 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> My big deer that I dont trust anybody else to mount GO to Mitch also..Hes a tad high on em but its worth it..Head over heals bettter than the others..Atleast he was.I've not had one mounted in about 5 years.



Mitch is out of the taxidermy business and now only has his archery shop and the processing.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he sent his taxidermy out to Todd Young the last several years.


----------



## steveut79 (Oct 11, 2009)

Todd does his taxidermy work out of Mitchs shop.  I had my bear mount done by Todd last year he does a great job.


----------



## yote1 (Oct 12, 2009)

steveut79 said:


> Todd does his taxidermy work out of Mitchs shop.  I had my bear mount done by Todd last year he does a great job.


www.youngstaxidermy.com    404-388-1489


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody have any pics of the taxidermy work?


----------



## Scooter70 (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Mitch. He is a real good guy. Done a lot for me.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 12, 2009)

Mitch is a #1Good Guy Highly recomended!


----------



## jasegars (Oct 12, 2009)

*Taxidermy*

The guy who worked the taxidermy side for Mitch is Todd Young. He had been doing them for years and Mitch turned it all over to him this year. He has a shop in Canton not too far from Mitch's. As for pics, go to Todd's website www.youngstaxidermy.com and click the photo link. He is very detail oriented as you will see in his on his web page. Had him mount a nice 8 point last year and did a Euro for a smaller buck. I wouldn't even talk to another taxidermist...


----------



## Pick127 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes. Todd is the man to go see for taxidermy work.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2009)

jasegars said:


> The guy who worked the taxidermy side for Mitch is Todd Young. He had been doing them for years and Mitch turned it all over to him this year. He has a shop in Canton not too far from Mitch's. As for pics, go to Todd's website www.youngstaxidermy.com and click the photo link. He is very detail oriented as you will see in his on his web page. Had him mount a nice 8 point last year and did a Euro for a smaller buck. I wouldn't even talk to another taxidermist...


Where is his shop? I'd like to go look around..


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 12, 2009)

115 Longview Rd in Canton. Google Maps will give you the turn by turn. It's really easy to get to, it's right off the interstate.


----------



## yote1 (Oct 13, 2009)

If your looking for youngs taxidermy it is at 461 Hickory Nut Dr. Canton  30114 or you can call him at 404-388-1489 He is right passed the new publics and the Laurel canyon/Great sky sub. off of hwy.140


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 13, 2009)

I will get a pick up of a deer Todd did for me.  I will say it is the best shoulder mount in my house, and it is the best one I have seen.  He pays a lot of attention to detail.  And, he made sure I was pleased with everything on the deer before I paid him.  His shop is behind his house.  He has a nice shop.  

Mitch/Todd is a good combination.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pics of Youngs Taxidermy*

Here is a pic of a main frame 8 he did for me at the end of last year.  It is a sneak with a custom plaque.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 19, 2009)

What do yall think?


----------



## Killdee (Oct 19, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> What do yall think?



Very nice!


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Oct 19, 2009)

Great looking buck! that's as good a mount as any I've seen. He has reasonable rates?


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, he is very reasonable for the job he does.


----------

